# prepper library



## ghostman

ive thought about collecting books to build a prepper library. What kind of books should i stock it with?


----------



## Diver

I would go with hard copy of how to books and Kindle for lots or prepper fiction or anything else you feel like reading.


----------



## Camel923

Perhaps Kindle with solar recharger for your Bob. For buging in either. Although I would lean toward print. Food preservation, primitive construction, medical, any reference material on subjects that would be useful during shtf. As well as some recreational and the spiritual up lifting that as humans we will surely need.


----------



## ARDon

soft back books I have got the complete series of The Fox Fire Books. I've been collecting them for yrs. Foxfire Museum Gift Shop - The Foxfire Series


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Get some first aid books like: COMBAT LIFESAVER SUBCOURSE IS0871, SELF AID/BUDDY AID IS0877 and FM 4-25.11 (FM 21-11) FIRST AID. I would also get some books on how to smoke meat. In a grid down situation you may not have refrigeration. If you plan on raising any animals then you may want to get some books on what animals you want. Maybe books on canning and preserving foods.


----------



## haydukeprepper

The Encyclopedia of Country Living in print. Excellent resource.


----------



## Spice

If you're wanting to keep animals ... don't forget the vet med books. Also consider permaculture books: Permaculture helps with setting up a homestead to be comfortable and make great use of limited resources (water, energy, human labor, etc.).


----------



## kevincali

Here's my small yet growing collection. Only thing I haven't boughten yet are medical books. I shop at thrift stores and the book store inside the library, and a lot of their medical books are older. I'm waiting for something at least from this century to pop up lol. The older ones may be fine, but I know that medical advice and thoughts and techniques changes regularly. What was acceptable practice before, may not be now, and vice versa. Same with cookbooks/food books. I have older ones, but you have to be careful of what's inside. A certain "canning" book comes to mind. While there are good recipes in there, the methods have changed. And I also have gardening books. Some specific to my area. Same with bug identification books. Just about all my books were free or $0.25-$3 which is a deal. I'm building my library slowly!

And best book to have? Is the Bible. Even if you're not religious. It has a section in there that tells you what is healthy or not to eat.


----------



## warrior4

A book on edible wild plants would also do you good. There's actually a lot of them around but if you don't know about them you'll walk right by without even knowing there is a potential meal by the path. Also the knowledge in a book like that can tell you if the plant is edible raw or if it requires some preparation such as willow bark or pine needle tea.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Our prepper library is my biggest current ongoing project.

You can go CRAZY on it.

My digital library is nearing 8GB of information, including military manuals, medical texts, yadda yadda yadda.

What is your budget?

There's a LOT of stuff available free of charge, especially some really great public domain military manuals. Do some Googling. 

When I get a chance I will start a thread on this with links and resources I have found and used.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here are a couple of sources for pdf books.

us joint services manuals

Armageddon Online - Disaster Preparedness - The Ultimate Index for Disaster Preparation, Planning, and Information


----------



## cobracon2

Thanks for the links. Lots of great stuff.


----------



## Wryter

A must have is Prepper Pages: "A Surgeon's Guide to Scavenging Items for a Medical Kit and Putting Them to Use While Bugging Out (Volume 1)" by Dr. Ryan Chamberlain.
http://www.amazon.com/Prepper-Pages...=1425194140&sr=1-1&keywords=the+prepper+pages

It is so full of useful advice I got his "Surviving the Zombie Apocalypse: First Aid Kit Building and Mini Med School for Preppers"
Surviving the Zombie Apocalypse: First Aid Kit Building and Mini Med School for Preppers (The Prepper Pages) - Kindle edition by Dr. Ryan Chamberlin. Health, Fitness & Dieting Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

And I just now ordered his "Treating Life-Threatening Condition Preppers Get: Learning from the Survivors of WWII."
http://www.amazon.com/Treating-Life...m_sbs_b_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VBTMA0519W32QHQNA8H

The first two detail how to treat all kinds of serious stuff--not to stabilize a patient until medical help arrives--but how to fix them when you aren't a surgeon or doctor. Very realistic.


----------



## Hemi45

Excellent thread! I have several that are listed and a new shopping list for others now.


----------



## Illini Warrior

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=c90b...99&ithint=folder,pdf&authkey=!AMBdMzYeN1aoHHg

no idea who "Neil" is but I thank him for compiling a great site of PDF downloadable bushcraft books ....


----------



## Urinal Cake

I bought this 50 prep books on a flash drive!

Survival Manuals and Emergency Digital Loaded on 4GB Flash Drive Pen Laser | eBay


----------



## Sarahwalker

How To Books.
Reader's digest: Home Emergency Medical Guide
Survival Manuals.


----------



## trips-man

WANTING TO GET THIS THREAD GOING AGAIN. Best hard cover or soft cover books for prepper library?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

SAS survival handbook first edition.
possibly also the SAS urban survival manual.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here is a good electronic library.

Preppers Electronic Library Medic Patriot Homesteading Survival | eBay


----------



## sideKahr

"Where There is No Doctor" available as a free download, just print it up. And "Will" by G. Gordan Liddy. If the SHTF, you're gonna need it.


----------



## PaulS

Gutenburg library has a lot of good information the can be downloaded for free - they even have the complete writings of Thomas Paine.

If you don't know who that is you really need to download them and read them!


----------



## paraquack

I hit up a moderator to ask if we could get a section to post links to for a resource center for downloading. Hope they can accommodate us.


----------



## Disturbed12404

Am i correct in assuming that all books on individual subjects are the same and that it doesn't matter which one we buy because it will be the same. That's what a lot of these answers feel like.

I want to start a collection
_buy a book on plants and smoking meat_
Well obviously, But what we're really looking for is suggestions. I don't want to waste my money on a book that might offer 1/3 the information that the one you may have read has to offer.


----------



## jimb1972

I have most of the Foxfire series of books and highly recommend them, everything from moonshining to building cabins and slaughtering pigs. I have a couple guides to edible wild plants, the best one has recipes.


----------

